# Soda Blasting in Pensacola area



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

I hate looking at the bottom paint on my new boat, before i do it the mans way does anyone in the Pensacola/Orange beach area do this and if so how is their reputation because the job is only as good as the man or woman working the gun.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f58/soda-blasting-glass-work-61591/
This guy
He has been in business doing soda for maybe ten years now.
Must be doing something right.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

got it thanks.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Rodney Rosenstiel on Navy Blvd., beside Bayou Chico does Soda Blasting for Pensacola Ship/Boat Yard and Barber. I've used him for years and he is a perfectionist. 850-516-192-1924 and 850-478-6480. His place is at the entrance of Pensacola Ship Yard and beside the Flight Deck.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I hate looking at the bottom paint on my new boat


A warning! Before you soda blast.....go look at the finish that is left.

Soda blasting is a good way to prep for new bottom paint. It's way to coarse and ruff if your expecting a shinny gellcoat finish.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

I probably will just strip and sand to get the paint off, as i will have to wet sand after a blast job so its work either way but worth it. Strip and sand will at least leave gas money in my pocket.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

What would soda blasting cost on a 26' boat, 8'6" beam? I just want to paint the entire boat in the end so a rough finish is ok.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

OnGrade said:


> What would soda blasting cost on a 26' boat, 8'6" beam? I just want to paint the entire boat in the end so a rough finish is ok.


You know that this will also slow your boat and decrease your fuel millage too.....Right?

We spent 4 days duck walking with Stripper and Pressure washing.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Painting the boat will slow it down? Like awl grip will slow it down vs. bottom paint? Maybe I wasn't clear-soda blast the bottom paint, prime and paint awl grip with the clear coat. I saw your last post on CM. I'm with you there and hate that you're off of there now.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

What I meant was antifoul paint will slow the boat usually a small amount.

Sometimes it's better to abandon ship before it totally sinks. CM has gone thru a total change.
The enthusiasm and knowledge that was once there is no more. Sadly the "Search" has never worked right.

There is a TON of knowledge there.....Ya just can't find it Very easy.

There are people there now that spout off totally false info.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I got ya-yeah, the original owner painted the bottom, the previous owner put a fresh coat on the year before last, and I am letting it all come off and thinking of blasting it so I can paint it with a hard paint, but bottom paint. 
I'm sure you know with the little bit we have talked on there, I was new-still haven't been on there a year and even I could see changes. Anyway-glad you're still on here. You're a wealth of knowledge and extremely generous with it and I appreciate it!


----------

